# FiatX250 Buying a Spare Wheel.



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Back in January this year I posted on this topic, this is an update. After trawling the net without success and taking advice on the possibility of a secondhand wheel from a scrapyard, this was not going to work. Wheel and carrier have to match, so new steel rim and carrier were ordered and I fitted them myself, which was easy the chassis having captive nuts and bolts already in place. When collecting the parts from the Fiat dealer and because my van has factory fit alloys I asked if the same wheel studs could be used with both the alloy and steel wheel and I was assured they could. I did a wheel change exercise to make sure and the studs (they call them lug bolts) used for the alloys will fix the steel wheel to the hub but though they tighten they do not seat properly. The alloy fixing studs/bolts have a pronounced conical shaped neck which does not marry up properly to the steel wheel. A set of steel wheel studs are needed. Another thing to be aware of it is important that alloy wheels are torque wrench tightened to the specified pressure. When doing the wheel change exercise I found the Fiat supplied jack up to the job but hard work to wind. Those with coachbuilts which have Alko altered chassis would need a different wheel carrier, I think Alko do one as an optional extra. I hope this is of help to others who may have or are considering a spare wheel.
viator


----------



## jev (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Viator

Just read your post, I have a 07 coachbuilt on the Ducato chassis. I now have a spare wheel but require a carrier. 

Fiat can supply one like in the attached picture. Is this similar to the one that you bought and if you dont mind me asking, how much did it cost? 

Does it wind down or something? I have been unable to see one on a vehicle?

Thanks John


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I too am very interested in the spare wheel carrier for our 08 reg fiat ducato based chausson flash 08.

I purchased a spare wheel and was going to buy the carrier but the fiat dealer told me that it fitted under the rear, which is where our waste tank is fitted.

They said if we booked it in they could "modify it to fit".

I was quoted £130 for the carrier plus £65 per hour to modify.

I declined but with the wheel having to be carried under our fixed bed i would really like to get a carrier that fits, as others i have seen, toward the front behind the exhaust.

any suggestions?

regards

Jerry


----------



## jev (Aug 30, 2007)

Jerry

Although I have not seen a carrier fitted to a van, it fits upto a crossmember that is part of the chassis, and is shaped to fit the spare wheel, it is just behind the rear axle. My waste tank is behind that, and there is enough room for a spare wheel, about 27 inches. 

See photo. 

John


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have some as new 16" X250 steel rims with bolts. If anyone is interested in one for a spare, send me a PM for details. Save me having to put them on Ebay.
Colin


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

To John and others on this thread,
My van is a panel van and is now fitted with the carrier shown in John's attached diagram, panel vans already have the captive bolts (winding gear part) and nuts (cradle bracket part which the wheel winds onto), coachbuilts may not have the captive bolts and nuts if the chassis has been altered as in Alko lowering or extending, check Ebay for Alko Spare Wheel carrier, I have seen them on there. On panel vans the winding gear(when fitted) is accessed through the rear bumper ,open offside rear door and remove grommet, insert hex key from toolkit and use wheelbrace to wind. To all concerned check under your van for the spare wheel space and the relevant fixings, if they are not there you would have to have one fabricated to suit. The cost of the carrier with related fixings £130 and the wheel was £82. I trust this is of some help to you.
viator


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a Burstner Solano on a X250 and decided to buy a spare wheel.I bought a Pug wheel for about £70 as i was advised it would be cheaper than a Fiat wheel.With the tyre fitted it is about 27" in Diameter and i had planned to make a stowage under the van between the 2 centre cross chassis members.When i came to measure up more accurately I found the space was only 26" and i can find no suitable space under the van.If i fix it other than between the chassis it hangs to low and would catch on speed bumps etc.
I will have to continue keeping it in the rear locker not ideal as the weight is way passed the rear wheels (big overhang) be warned the wheel and tyre are heavy.
Colin Frier


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

I have to replace two front tyres on my Burstner Solano and intend to buy a set of alloys at the same time. I will have three steel 15" rims to sell at a nice cheap price. I also have looked into the space between the two cross members and today have tried the steel wheel. There is enough room providing you cut off the hand brake fixing for left or right side depending what vehicle you have. The space between the cross members gives about 10mm clear. Can any one recommend a good deal for alloys.
Steles


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a list of the parts required on this link, together with photos.

A lot of this was discussed before with a lot of useful info from other members.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57282-0-days0-orderasc-spare.html


----------

